# Civil Serivce humor



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I saw this on their site and couldn't help but laugh:

An important message concerning Human Resources Division business hours at One Ashburton Place during the week of the Democratic National Convention (July 26th through July 29th): 
Per order of the Executive Office of Public Safety and the Bureau of State Office Buildings, public access to the Human Resources Division office at One Ashburton Place Room 301, will be limited to only those with scheduled appointments with HRD employees. The Human Resources Division will not be open to walk-in customers during this period. However, telephone access will not be affected. Our regular hours will resume on Friday, July 30th. *As always, we will continue to provide prompt and efficient service to you during this period*. Thank you for your cooperation.

*"As always, we will continue to provide prompt and efficient service to you during this period"* When did they start providing effcient service? :roll:

And forget trying to do anything on-line with them. They have this in bright red writing:
*"The HRD Civil Service Online Systems will be down for maintenance until further notice"*

Talk about government at its best, can't get to see them face to face, can't acess most of the web-site, but you can be put on hold for an hour, then be disconnected :lol:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

HRD Civil Service = THE Biggest Joke


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Isnt the title Civil Service Humor an oxymoron in itself? :lol:


----------

